# Best problem: Running too much for cuddles



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

My small friend woke up tonight, and immediately hopped on his wheel. He's now been running for several hours with brief stops to make me clean his wheel, but hasn't yet bothered with silly things like eating. He does't care about all the noise around him, lights getting turned on, or even if I go hang out talking to him -- tonight he's on a mission and nothing will interrupt his run.

But this means I can't steal him for cuddles! Cruel little hedgehog, denying me my prickly snuggles because he's happy, healthy, and in a groove.


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Hedgie Olympics training


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Footstep-for-footstep, my small friend ran two marathons back-to-back last night. I think this is actually part of his secret plan to make me feel unspeakably lazy!


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

you should put one of those pedometers on there and have people 'sponsor' him and every mile or KM or whatever he runs they donate to the HWS


----------

